# Why You Shouldn't Take The Covid Vaccination



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

This thread is pretty much for preppers interested in health and their family's well-being but it's an interesting read for anyone of any stripe:

https://www.unz.com/mwhitney/heres-why-you-should-skip-the-covid-vaccine/



> The new Covid vaccines will make billions of dollars for the big pharmaceutical companies, but here's what they won't do:
> 
> The vaccines will not cure Covid
> The vaccines will not prevent people from contracting Covid
> ...


(More in the link)

Food for thought!!!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

According to that article, the vaccine is a big scam upon the people.

It will not cure COVID, vaccines are not cures but preventers.

I don't buy it, I have all sorts of immunization shots over 7+ decades.

I never did catch anything, especially overseas that I was given shots for.

NONE of the kids in my elementary school contracted polio after immunization was done.

Before that in our school 1-2 kids in a class would get, 

the Salk and Savin vaccines eliminated almost all cases after it was put in worldwide use.

I knew a couple of kids ahead of us that got polio, been to the hospital to visit them in an iron lung, scared the hell out of me.

Risk? of course, there always is for every type of medication, immunizations.

I consider the article BS, no one is going stick their neck out and put a bogus product on the market with so much oversight going on.

The heads of management would be hauled out and lynched.

When it is available, I will take it, too old to screw around.

There were three kids in my class that died from Leukemia, one was a good friend, died at age 12, one at 13 and last one at 14, last two were girls.

They have today after decades of and trial and error, 

done research that has dramatically reduced the mortality in childhood cancers, 

those I knew could have been alive today had it been available back then.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The new $1500 stimulus is trying to be tied to the vaccine. It's not a vaccine. We have valid vaccines for at least 62 years that I can remember. This is a flu shot, which doesn't prevent you from getting a coronavirus which is even in the darn ground.

The idea behind tying the $1500 to the "vaccine" is to get minorities in rich and vibrant areas to take the shot, since they need the money.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/12/03/1500-stimulus-checks-for-covid-19-shots-how-one-plan-would-work.html


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Take it, dont take it. Do whatever you feel comfortable with. As long as it's not forced on me we'll be cool. The minute it is we have a YUGE problem.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I got my second shingles shot and flu shot in October, up to date on Hep A,B,C. Got a tetanus couple years ago.

I'm not scared, but I ain't going anywhere around it.

What if POTUS 47 makes it mandatory for Social Security, Medical, Unemployment and employment ?

I am also too old to resist, they shut the country down, pay a lot to have workers stay home, force a vaccine. Since I will be collecting $$$ from here on out, they can control . The rest belongs in Tinfoil


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

AquaHull said:


> I got my second shingles shot and flu shot in October, up to date on Hep A,B,C. Got a tetanus couple years ago.
> 
> I'm not scared, but I ain't going anywhere around it.
> 
> ...


I think it would be hard for the feds to mandate it. What you are more likely to see is different variations of mandates at a state or even private level. I have read that the state of Virginia is already preparing legislation to mandate that children must be given the vaccine before they will be allowed back in school. Some of the major airlines are looking at mandating that you have the shot to fly with them. So goes for healthcare, you can almost guarantee many hospitals and doctors will require that their employees take the shot.

It is frustrating because while there may never be a "national" mandate for it, there will be so many other levels that it will make it extremely hard to function normally in society without it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I got my second shingles shot and flu shot in October, up to date on Hep A,B,C. Got a tetanus couple years ago.
> 
> I'm not scared, but I ain't going anywhere around it.
> 
> ...


Hey, I have been on SS for 15 years, they could say no shot, no monies!

This state is ridden with covid cases and were having an upsurge in cases.

I can't hide in here forever, well maybe, going to have to get it for some protection.

Generally it doesn't matter, we are hermits.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

AquaHull said:


> The new $1500 stimulus is trying to be tied to the vaccine. It's not a vaccine. We have valid vaccines for at least 62 years that I can remember. This is a flu shot, which doesn't prevent you from getting a coronavirus which is even in the darn ground.
> 
> The idea behind tying the $1500 to the "vaccine" is to get minorities in rich and vibrant areas to take the shot, since they need the money.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/12/03/1500-stimulus-checks-for-covid-19-shots-how-one-plan-would-work.html


Amen dude. This vaccine will not cure Covid NOR WILL IT PREVENT Covid!!! Most worthwhile vaccines take years to research and develop. This thing was rushed through in a panic. No long term testing has taken place so everyone on earth will be a living Guinea Pig. Fine, if that's your choice. No way on planet earth I'm going to be a living test subject! If you want to be a walking pin cushion then more power to you. Not me!!!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I've got really bad news guys, your all going to die. 

Already had Covid so at this point I don't need your stupid vaccine. So will the rest of you so just wait for it and deal with it.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Green Lilly said:


> I think it would be hard for the feds to mandate it. What you are more likely to see is different variations of mandates at a state or even private level. I have read that the state of Virginia is already preparing legislation to mandate that children must be given the vaccine before they will be allowed back in school. Some of the major airlines are looking at mandating that you have the shot to fly with them. So goes for healthcare, you can almost guarantee many hospitals and doctors will require that their employees take the shot.
> 
> It is frustrating because while there may never be a "national" mandate for it, there will be so many other levels that it will make it extremely hard to function normally in society without it.


Unfortunately ... the feds snap their fingers and most obedient Americans fall in line like good little sheep. But the feds won't be the ones mandating it. All of our wonderful, tyrannical Governors will do the work for them. Get the shot; carry your papers; show your papers when commanded to; or face fines and arrest. The "mask" debacle was and is a practice run.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Let me get this right. All you guys are disagreeing with Trump? Was he wrong to throw billions of dollars into the development? Say it isn't so! I need to go outside & see if the sky is falling!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> I got my second shingles shot and flu shot in October, up to date on Hep A,B,C. Got a tetanus couple years ago.
> 
> I'm not scared, but I ain't going anywhere around it.
> 
> ...


They tie that shit to SSA, I will quit paying taxes. Assume a fighting stance. "Come at me, Bro". :vs_wave:


----------



## Pobilly Duke (May 9, 2020)

Chipper said:


> I've got really bad news guys, your all going to die.
> 
> Already had Covid so at this point I don't need your stupid vaccine. So will the rest of you so just wait for it and deal with it.


I've heard the vaccine will still be required to meet the mandates of said industries, Airlines, Schools, etc. whether you've had Covid or not.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

A dude that works with nursing homes, told me today that he knows people that have gotten the virus, recovered, gotten it again, recovered, and then gotten it a third time.......If that is true, no vaccine is going to do a damn thing.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Had cov19 recently. Because over 65 considered High risk . Got over it for now. Will I get it again ? best VA doc can tell not likely for at least 8 months but no one knows for sure. I had a nurse that had found out about our TN/NC trip in mid June.
She ask how we got away with it with all the lock downs in NC . I told we go on the motorcycle and rode. No one was going to catch us. Explained to her that if we get the itch to go for a ride again . By we are gone for awhile.


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

In the old days, if you wanted to go overseas you had to get a smallpox vaccine. They peppered you with this needly thingie and you got a small circular scar. Except for lab samples, smallpox was wiped out. I probably won't be the first in line of my cohort to get the vaccine, but I'm likely to get it if I see that it's not doing horrible harm. 
For those who say that this was done fast, the techniques today are much much better and faster than in even relatively recent times. When I got out of college, I was a specialty lab tech for a while. Tests that used to take me a week to develop now take a few hours. As for the "dude who works in a home," how many beers had he had when he told people about it?


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

danben said:


> In the old days, if you wanted to go overseas you had to get a smallpox vaccine. They peppered you with this needly thingie and you got a small circular scar. Except for lab samples, smallpox was wiped out. I probably won't be the first in line of my cohort to get the vaccine, but I'm likely to get it if I see that it's not doing horrible harm.
> For those who say that this was done fast, the techniques today are much much better and faster than in even relatively recent times. When I got out of college, I was a specialty lab tech for a while. Tests that used to take me a week to develop now take a few hours. As for the "dude who works in a home," how many beers had he had when he told people about it?


The military still gave it back in 2003 and it doesn't always leave a scar, I got one back then before deployment to Kuwait a month before OIF kicked off. Ah the memories, Camp Wolf, Camp New Jersey, then .... I'm headed down a rabbit hole of triggers...


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

I will come back with the question of where are the piles of homeless bodies killed by the covid19.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I read an interesting response by someone in the comment section at Weasel Zippers the other day about the covid vaccines. The vaccines supposedly do not work like traditional vaccines do. They do not introduce dead virus to get the body to initiate the immune response and antibodies, but they act like a virus itself and invade the actual cells. The author commented that this type of action has been known to lead to placentas in pregnant women not being able to take hold and miscarriages occurring. This makes sense when you factor in the Bill Gates goal over reducing the world population through vaccination. Population control.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Weldman said:


> The military still gave it back in 2003 and it doesn't always leave a scar, I got one back then before deployment to Kuwait a month before OIF kicked off. Ah the memories, Camp Wolf, Camp New Jersey, then .... I'm headed down a rabbit hole of triggers...


Jersey girl here...what's Camp New Jersey?


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Annie said:


> Jersey girl here...what's Camp New Jersey?


It was a staging area in Kuwait for the 101st before they gave the keyword to invade Iraq on March 19, 2003, there were other states used as camp names too i.e. Camp Pennsylvania is where that one soldier fragged multiple others by throwing grenades in the commanders tents back around same time frame.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Weldman said:


> The military still gave it back in 2003 and it doesn't always leave a scar, I got one back then before deployment to Kuwait a month before OIF kicked off. Ah the memories, Camp Wolf, Camp New Jersey, then .... I'm headed down a rabbit hole of triggers...


They gave that immunization to every schoolkid in the 1950's, along with the polio shot.
I guess it was around 1954 or so.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> They gave that immunization to every schoolkid in the 1950's, along with the polio shot.
> I guess it was around 1954 or so.


Well my step mom got one and she was born in 1956 so I don't know how old they wait before giving to one, she has the scar.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Weldman said:


> Well my step mom got one and she was born in 1956 so I don't know how old they wait before giving to one, she has the scar.


It was probably done with air powered injector, will scar if not pushed against the skin tight,

she would have gotten them around 1966, Polio V was oral then.

They were given the MMR shots around then also, maybe a little earlier.

At one time they gave a vaccination with a skin pop type of application,

apply to the arm and then puncture the skin a dozen times with a needle.

I have a scar from it though much faded after 75 years, it is around 3/8 of an inch in diameter,

don't know what it was for, was about five when I had it.

It was not done at school but in the doctors office.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> It was probably done with air powered injector, will scar if not pushed against the skin tight, she would have gotten them around 1966, Polio V was oral then.
> 
> The were given the MMR shots around then also, maybe a little earlier.
> 
> ...


Those scars are usually smallpox vacs. Most of us of a certain age will have them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Those scars are usually smallpox vacs. Most of us of a certain age will have them.


Yeah, that rings a bell.


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> It was probably done with air powered injector, will scar if not pushed against the skin tight, she would have gotten them around 1966, Polio V was oral then.
> 
> The were given the MMR shots around then also, maybe a little earlier.
> 
> ...


The skin pop type was the small pox vaccine. I got both the Salk polio and Sabine polio vaccines; the Salk was a shot, the Sabine was oral. I have never had an injection from an air powered system. I didn't get the MMR because I had already had the measles and rubella before it came out. Other than those, the only currently available vaccines that I haven't gotten are: plague, cholera, and rabies.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

danben said:


> The skin pop type was the small pox vaccine. I got both the Salk polio and Sabine polio vaccines; the Salk was a shot, the Sabine was oral. I have never had an injection from an air powered system. I didn't get the MMR because I had already had the measles and rubella before it came out. Other than those, the only currently available vaccines that I haven't gotten are: plague, cholera, and rabies.


As said in an earlier post our school/class were a second stage test for the Salk vaccine, either in 1953 or 1954.

The second one was a shot also, Savin was not out yet.

As an interesting side note, the development was done at the Worcester Foundation for Experimental Biology, then next door, Astra Pharmaceuticals, produced it.

Now, Astra is one of the leaders in the COVID vaccine development, not the same people by any stretch of the word, all from then are dead or long retired.

I mentioned before about some kids in the class ahead of us that contracted polio before the vaccine was available, that iron lung scared the hell out of me.

throughout the 60's -80's I worked with many people who were crippled with it, dated one bosses daughter,

father had it, had about 10 pounds of iron strapped on to support his withered leg.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I got a small pox immunization the day my unit flew out of Ft. Campbell KY deploying to Kuwait about a month before the ground offensive kicked off in 2003. The immunization was via some sort of very small "tack like" device. Everybody got the sore and scabbing. It healed up and went away much sooner if left uncovered and left to dry out. No scaring on me or anyone else I knew from this method.


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

RedLion said:


> I got a small pox immunization the day my unit flew out of Ft. Campbell KY deploying to Kuwait about a month before the ground offensive kicked off in 2003. The immunization was via some sort of very small "tack like" device. Everybody got the sore and scabbing. It healed up and went away much sooner if left uncovered and left to dry out. No scaring on me or anyone else I knew from this method.


Not surprised that they gave small pox vaccine before the 2003 deployment. The whole thing was about Sadam's WMDs including biologicals - especially weaponized small pox.


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> As said in an earlier post our school/class were a second stage test for the Salk vaccine, either in 1953 or 1954.
> 
> The second one was a shot also, Savin was not out yet.
> 
> ...


Nostalgia trip of sorts for me there. I'm familiar with the Worcester Foundation (which, oddly enough is in Shrewsbury MA). My dissertation advisor worked there when he came to this country. I was there on a few occasions for conferences.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

danben said:


> Nostalgia trip of sorts for me there. I'm familiar with the Worcester Foundation (which, oddly enough is in Shrewsbury MA). My dissertation advisor worked there when he came to this country. I was there on a few occasions for conferences.


By air it is about 12 miles from where we lived in Worcester at the time.

And yeah we were the level two lab rats for the Salk.

They had some problems with "attenuated" Savin type.

There were cases that appeared from not so reduced virus.

It was originally in Worcester but when expanding they moved to Shrewsbury.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> They gave that immunization to every schoolkid in the 1950's, along with the polio shot.
> I guess it was around 1954 or so.


And look at how compliant you are. You won't be required to go to a re-education camp.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> And look at how compliant you are. You won't be required to go to a re-education camp.


That vax isn't the same. Tune in for tomorrow's podcast. 
It'd be tonight but I'm pretty pissy, today. I made up my mind that I'd start waking up earlier than usual. I cussed out a butter knife, ten minutes ago. 
Seems I'm crappy with change.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> And look at how compliant you are. You won't be required to go to a re-education camp.


It doesn't matter. I've been immunized for cholera, plague, typhus, typhoid, dengue fever, yellow fever, small pox, Hepatitus A & B, and more that I've forgotten.
Three rounds - before departing US for Vietnam, at the 6th month mark in-country, and again before being allowed back into the US.

I ain't afraid of COVID, it should be afraid of me.
And so should leftists, socialists, communists, Democrats.


----------



## Sherpa Bill (Dec 11, 2017)

I am going to be like a King on the Covid Shot issue. I will be sure to keep a keen eye on the modern day food tasters that are first in line for this shot. They will be like the GI's after the end of WWII who volunteered to go watch some nuke go off up close. I doubt if they ever wondered why the cameras were pointed at them and not the blast.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...would-make-covid-19-vaccination-mandatory.amp

NY might be the proving ground for mandatory vaccination.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

According to Putin and based on the Sputnik V vaccine, you shouldn’t consume any alcohol for 90 days after being vaccinated. I might rather get Covid.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Go2ndAmend said:


> According to Putin and based on the Sputnik V vaccine, you shouldn't consume any alcohol for 90 days after being vaccinated. I might rather get Covid.


Exactly .00000001 % of Russians will get that vaccine, or at least will comply with that stipulation. My idea is that if alcohol kills the virus, then having a BAC as high as possible at all times, should prevent the virus from getting a foothold!!


----------



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

I live in Ontario, was watching the Premier and his ministers speak on tv. Up here it is unconstitutional to force us into getting these vaccines. What they are ultimately going to do is take away our rights to travel, work, go to the mall/movies/sporting events/ concerts and educate our children. Further to that you will have to remain in PPE(mask and face shield at this time) at all times outside of the home. Once you get your jab you will be given a card that will allow you to continue as "normal".

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well after reading the detailed distribution plan here for the vaccine, it will not be until end of Feb. or early march before I fit in the profile.

There will have been over 160,000 shots given by then in the state,

that will be a good proofing sample.

I will judge it then.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Take the shot or you can't fly.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> View attachment 109975
> 
> 
> Take the shot or you can't fly.


60 years old never flown never will. Wanna be a jet setter then whatever.... freakin jet setters are why this country is ravaged with covid! As as I'm concerned no flights should be allowed period if you can't drive there then too bad!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> 60 years old never flown never will. Wanna be a jet setter then whatever.... freakin jet setters are why this country is ravaged with covid! As as I'm concerned no flights should be allowed period if you can't drive there then too bad!


There are those people who have jobs that require air travel.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> View attachment 109975
> 
> 
> Take the shot or you can't fly.


I am glad my flying days have gone by, who would want to haul passengers today with all the risk involved.

That pressurized cabin is nothing more than a bubbling Petri dish.

I was not an ATP never wanted to be either, but I can see the restriction as being logical.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I am glad my flying days have gone by, who would want to haul passengers today with all the risk involved.
> 
> That pressurized cabin is nothing more than a bubbling Petri dish.
> 
> I was not an ATP never wanted to be either, but I can see the restriction as being logical.


Pressurized aircraft have come a long way. Air filters and everything. They are much safer than going to a doctor's office.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> There are those people who have jobs that require air travel.


I would find another career.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Denton said:


> View attachment 109975
> 
> 
> Take the shot or you can't fly.


I think it'll be worse than just that. Take the vaccine or you can't:

Walk into a Walmart/Grocery Store/Department Store
Go to the courthouse or other public building
Visit the local library
Go to your kid's play or concert
Drive from one state to another
Take a plane, train, taxi, or Uber
Eat at your local restaurant (unless it's owned by a patriotic ma & pa)

6th Plank of the Communist Manifesto:



> 6. Centralization of the means of communication and transportation in the hands of the state.
> 
> In the U.S., communication and transportation are controlled and regulated by the Federal Communications Commission (FCC) established by the Communications Act of 1934 and the Department of Transportation and the Interstate Commerce Commission (established by Congress in 1887), and the Federal Aviation Administration as well as Executive orders 11490, 10999 -- not to mention various state bureaucracies and regulations. There is also the federal postal monopoly, AMTRAK and CONRAIL -- outright socialist (government-owned) enterprises. Instead of free-market private enteprrise in these important industries, these fields in America are semi-cartelized through the government's regulatory-industiral complex.


The Ten Planks of the Communist Manifesto by Karl Marx

It's even possible that they'll set up check points throughout your state. Just like "sobriety check points" there could very well be "vaccine check points." It's not beyond the realm of possibility. That's when I'll head deep into the mountains.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I would find another career.


Easy to say that.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I used to fly 4 to 6 times a year during my working career. When I first started, airlines treated their passengers very well. By the time I finished they were treating us like cattle. Now they just treat you like shit. I will NEVER set foot in an aircraft again in this lifetime! So they can stick their covid passport where the sun don’t shine.


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

ActionJackson said:


> I think it'll be worse than just that. Take the vaccine or you can't:
> 
> Walk into a Walmart/Grocery Store/Department Store
> Go to the courthouse or other public building
> ...


It's easier to set up road blocks in mountain roads than on 6 lane highways.


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

ActionJackson said:


> This thread is pretty much for preppers interested in health and their family's well-being but it's an interesting read for anyone of any stripe:
> 
> https://www.unz.com/mwhitney/heres-why-you-should-skip-the-covid-vaccine/
> 
> ...


The Covid vaccine is safe because it was made years ago at the Lab in China where the virus was created.
In fact I believe most of China was vaccinated for Covid in 2018.
China told their citizens they getting a flu shot in 2018 but was actually the Covid vaccine. 
Then released the virus to the Chinese population in late 2019 knowing most were vaccinated, crashed the world economy and caused Trump to lose the election. 
That's why the vast majority China didn't get Covid and their death count is low.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

danben said:


> It's easier to set up road blocks in mountain roads than on 6 lane highways.


Having lived in Los Angeles, Denver, near Chicago, and near New York City, most 6-lane highways are already road blocks 24/7. And not only are they road blocks but you're surrounded by gangstas or potential gangstas much of the time.

My way into the mountains are back roads and I know a number of individuals with many acres of mountain property. In fact, I'm so close to the mountains now that I could simply walk for 20 or 30 minutes and be at the base of a nearby mountain range.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

bigz1983 said:


> The Covid vaccine is safe because it was made years ago at the Lab in China where the virus was created.
> In fact I believe most of China was vaccinated for Covid in 2018.
> China told their citizens they getting a flu shot in 2018 but was actually the Covid vaccine.
> Then released the virus to the Chinese population in late 2019 knowing most were vaccinated, crashed the world economy and caused Trump to lose the election.
> That's why the vast majority China didn't get Covid and their death count is low.


Unfortunately, we have no idea what goes on in China. We hear the "official" stories from their fake news outlets or from our fake news outlets. On occasion we may hear the fake news from the BBC which is Britain's fake news outlet. In any case ... the real truth is most certainly suppressed.

In any event, Covid is little more than a common cold with nearly a 99% survival rate among them who contract it. No vaccine (safe or not) is necessary to fend it off. A healthy diet and strong immune system will suffice.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Chiefster23 said:


> I used to fly 4 to 6 times a year during my working career. When I first started, airlines treated their passengers very well. By the time I finished they were treating us like cattle. Now they just treat you like shit. I will NEVER set foot in an aircraft again in this lifetime! So they can stick their covid passport where the sun don't shine.


This ^^^


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> I used to fly 4 to 6 times a year during my working career. When I first started, airlines treated their passengers very well. By the time I finished they were treating us like cattle. Now they just treat you like shit. I will NEVER set foot in an aircraft again in this lifetime! So they can stick their covid passport where the sun don't shine.


I'm with you, Chiefster23. Flying used to be so glamorous. Gone are the days.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

An alternative view of covid passports...
The republicans want to give immunity to businesses against lawsuits from ambulance chasing lawyers over covid infections. Obviously the dems disagree. Perhaps the covid passports are a way for businesses to shield themselves from these types of suits. No passport, no entry! And if someone does catch the covid, then it’s the vaccine’s fault.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I think I'll wait as long as possible. Seems to me the "privileged" should all get inoculated first,

- Joe & the Hoe
- All members of his Admin.
- All members of Congress
- All State governors
- All members of the Media, especially the Anchors of NYT, CNN, CBS and NPR.

And then they should all be forced to eat Bat soup on national TV !


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Demitri.14 said:


> I think I'll wait as long as possible. Seems to me the "privileged" should all get inoculated first,
> 
> - Joe & the Hoe
> - All members of his Admin.
> ...


Great idea. Let the idiots who insist that everyone should be shot with this potentially dangerous concoction be the national Guinea Pigs. I'm already hearing that there are some pretty painful and uncomfortable reactions to the first round of injections.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Demitri.14 said:


> I think I'll wait as long as possible. Seems to me the "privileged" should all get inoculated first,
> 
> - Joe & the Hoe
> - All members of his Admin.
> ...


Please add gates and ALL of his family members...fauci and all his family members...all big pharma execs and their family members...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Michael_Js said:


> Please add gates and ALL of his family members...fauci and all his family members...all big pharma execs and their family members...
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


And let me choose the vial they get it from at random.......


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> According to that article, the vaccine is a big scam upon the people.
> 
> It will not cure COVID, vaccines are not cures but preventers.
> 
> ...


This^ 100%. Plus if I am wrong, none of us make it out alive in the end. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/juliorosas/2020/12/15/dr-fauci-maskwearing-and-socialdistancing-lik
https://lasvegassun.com/news/2020/dec/13/can-stop-wearing-mask-after-getting-covid-vaccine/
What kind of crap are they trying to get us to swallow here!!!!

Fauci says wear masks till next winter even if vaccinations are 75-80% is complete in the US.

I've had all I'm going to take from these Nazis.

Some are saying into 2022 to wear masks.

https://www.kitv.com/story/43048632/the-vaccine-is-on-its-way-so-when-can-we-stop-wearing-m


----------



## 46rkl (May 2, 2020)

Here’s why you should take it.
My wife became infected while working with patients in a dialysis unit. She spent two weeks struggling with body aches and shortness of breath and soaring blood pressures. Tonight we called for an ambulance to take her to the hospital because the pain was so bad. I’m sitting outside the ER waiting to see if she gets put on a ventilator tonite or tomorrow. Tell me all about your conspiracy theories and how this is a hoax. I wouldn’t wish this on anyone but a BIG F-you to anyone who believes that this isn’t real or isn’t deadly. Wear a mask, get a vaccine or just stay away from everyone else. It’s such an infringement on your freedoms to wear a mask. 
Go ahead and blast away, I’m not planning on responding. I’ve got better things to worry about.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

46rkl said:


> Here's why you should take it.
> My wife became infected while working with patients in a dialysis unit. She spent two weeks struggling with body aches and shortness of breath and soaring blood pressures. Tonight we called for an ambulance to take her to the hospital because the pain was so bad. I'm sitting outside the ER waiting to see if she gets put on a ventilator tonite or tomorrow. Tell me all about your conspiracy theories and how this is a hoax. I wouldn't wish this on anyone but a BIG F-you to anyone who believes that this isn't real or isn't deadly. Wear a mask, get a vaccine or just stay away from everyone else. It's such an infringement on your freedoms to wear a mask.
> Go ahead and blast away, I'm not planning on responding. I've got better things to worry about.


I sincerely hope your wife gets better and gets better fast. That being said, your wife getting sick isn't proof that we need to take the vaccine.

I'm pretty sure that nobody said that the virus isn't real, so you can save a BIG F-you. That might be needed at a later time.

Wear a mask? Like Newsome when he went to the French Laundry for a birthday party for a lobbyist's daughter, for example of how the Elites do? Do you understand why the Elites don't do as they say? I'll tell you why. They know masks do nothing but show compliance.

A ventilator? We now know that device is not good at all. Oxygen, on the other hand, is good.

The virus is .6% deadly on the population. Influenza is worse. We have never shut down the country or worn masks because of the flu. Look at what is being forced on us. Fear!

I don't expect you to respond because you really do have much more important things happening - your wife's health and life. You are sitting in the hospital, but our prayers are for not you but your wife. Our thoughts are for you.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

46rkl said:


> Here's why you should take it.
> My wife became infected while working with patients in a dialysis unit. She spent two weeks struggling with body aches and shortness of breath and soaring blood pressures. Tonight we called for an ambulance to take her to the hospital because the pain was so bad. I'm sitting outside the ER waiting to see if she gets put on a ventilator tonite or tomorrow. Tell me all about your conspiracy theories and how this is a hoax. I wouldn't wish this on anyone but a BIG F-you to anyone who believes that this isn't real or isn't deadly. Wear a mask, get a vaccine or just stay away from everyone else. It's such an infringement on your freedoms to wear a mask.
> Go ahead and blast away, I'm not planning on responding. I've got better things to worry about.


I'm so sorry to hear about your wife. Hope you're both doing okay.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

******* said:


> Let me get this right. All you guys are disagreeing with Trump? Was he wrong to throw billions of dollars into the development? Say it isn't so! I need to go outside & see if the sky is falling!


Yes. I DO disagree with Trump in this instance. I don't have to be a "lock step" Trumpie to be a Trump supporter. Most of the things he's done have been good for the nation. This isn't one of them!

I disagreed with his suggestion that we create "Red Flag Laws." I disagreed with his ban on bump stocks. I disagreed with bombing Syria without sufficient evidence or cause. I like the man but I don't worship the man!!


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

46rkl said:


> Here's why you should take it.
> My wife became infected while working with patients in a dialysis unit. She spent two weeks struggling with body aches and shortness of breath and soaring blood pressures. Tonight we called for an ambulance to take her to the hospital because the pain was so bad. I'm sitting outside the ER waiting to see if she gets put on a ventilator tonite or tomorrow. Tell me all about your conspiracy theories and how this is a hoax. I wouldn't wish this on anyone but a BIG F-you to anyone who believes that this isn't real or isn't deadly. Wear a mask, get a vaccine or just stay away from everyone else. It's such an infringement on your freedoms to wear a mask.
> Go ahead and blast away, I'm not planning on responding. I've got better things to worry about.


Sorry your wife is ill. I hope she gets better.

But a person being ill doesn't equate to a person having Covid. The symptoms you're describing sound uniquely different than the Covid symptoms I've been hearing about. It doesn't mean that she doesn't have Covid but it sounds like it would be in conjunction with some other illness.

Being forced to wear a mask in light of the strong evidence that: 1) proves that they do little to stop viruses and 2) have been proven to deprive the wearer of oxygen *IS* an infringement on my rights. Politicians have no business playing doctor. Politicians have no idea if you or I have COPD or are simply claustrophobic. The CDC, WHO, and Fauci insisted in the beginning that "masks were worthless" where viruses were concerned and they seemed very concerned that people who touched them with their hands would be causing more harm that good. Then **poof** they all simultaneously changed their minds when they found that forced "masks" and "social distancing" and "lockdowns" and "fear" could be used to control the masses. As it turns out ... fear is a fantastic tool for controlling large groups of people (entire nations, even).

It's not conspiracy theory... it's fact.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

A video showing the Communist foot soldiers harassing a hard working, small business owner:

"Are You Going To Pay My Rent?"

https://rumble.com/vbwru7-business-owner-erupts-on-health-inspectors-will-you-pay-my-rent.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Now that Trump can’t get any credit, the AMA says HCQ is safe. 

Politics over lives.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

ActionJackson said:


> Sorry your wife is ill. I hope she gets better.
> 
> But a person being ill doesn't equate to a person having Covid. The symptoms you're describing sound uniquely different than the Covid symptoms I've been hearing about. It doesn't mean that she doesn't have Covid but it sounds like it would be in conjunction with some other illness.
> 
> ...


I was talking to a woman, yesterday, that said her husband's doctor told her that there are a lot of people, right now, who are testing positive for CV-19 AND the flu at the same time. This is a clue. All these high numbers and increased deaths being laid at the doorstep of CV are probably not that at all. I'm getting super tired of this bullshit. We are all going to have emphysema, copd, or lung cancer from all this mask wearing. And then what?


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> I was talking to a woman, yesterday, that said her husband's doctor told her that there are a lot of people, right now, who are testing positive for CV-19 AND the flu at the same time. This is a clue. All these high numbers and increased deaths being laid at the doorstep of CV are probably not that at all. I'm getting super tired of this bullshit. We are all going to have emphysema, copd, or lung cancer from all this mask wearing. And then what?


I moved from Communist Denver, CO a little more than a year ago to a smaller town in southern Utah. I dodged a bullet! I haven't been forced by any government agency to wear a mask or social distance here -- at all. Our Sheriff has publicly stated that he will NOT enforce our tyrannical Governor's lockdown orders. Our businesses are still open and my welding supply store is thriving. I haven't put a mask on once -- with one small exception. I did have to wear a mask at a local EmergiCare center when I had to do a random drug test for my company. That was at the very beginning of this Covid nonsense when even I was still wondering if it was a real threat. When I awakened to the fact of what was *REALLY* going on and that Covid was simply being weaponized and politicized to control the masses, I vowed NOT to wear a mask for any reason simply out of spite. I've always been a bit of a rebel my entire life. I like my freedom and liberty and am not afraid to stand for personal and God-given rights.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

ActionJackson said:


> I moved from Communist Denver, CO a little more than a year ago to a smaller town in southern Utah. I dodged a bullet! I haven't been forced by any government agency to wear a mask or social distance here -- at all. Our Sheriff has publicly stated that he will NOT enforce our tyrannical Governor's lockdown orders. Our businesses are still open and my welding supply store is thriving. I haven't put a mask on once -- with one small exception. I did have to wear a mask at a local EmergiCare center when I had to do a random drug test for my company. That was at the very beginning of this Covid nonsense when even I was still wondering if it was a real threat. When I awakened to the fact of what was *REALLY* going on and that Covid was simply being weaponized and politicized to control the masses, I vowed NOT to wear a mask for any reason simply out of spite. I've always been a bit of a rebel my entire life. I like my freedom and liberty and am not afraid to stand for personal and God-given rights.


 The only time I wear a mask (bandana) is when I'm in an area where there are a lot of cameras, to thwart face recognition efforts. :vs_cool:


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

MountainGirl said:


> The only time I wear a mask (bandana) is when I'm in an area where there are a lot of cameras, to thwart face recognition efforts. :vs_cool:


Now THAT'S something I can stand behind. These days, "they" are recruiting our friends, family, and neighbors to be outright spies. I'd wear a Darth Vader mask to protect my identity.


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> A dude that works with nursing homes, told me today that he knows people that have gotten the virus, recovered, gotten it again, recovered, and then gotten it a third time.......If that is true, no vaccine is going to do a damn thing.


That's because EVERYTHING is the 'rona...

Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> The only time I wear a mask (bandana) is when I'm in an area where there are a lot of cameras, to thwart face recognition efforts. :vs_cool:


You should grow a beard :vs_lol: nobody has seen my face in over 40 years.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> You should grow a beard :vs_lol: nobody has seen my face in over 40 years.


Wish I could!
_I've got this extra chin, you see.._


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Wish I could!
> _I've got this extra chin, you see.._


Haha be glad you can't :vs_lol:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> Haha be glad you can't :vs_lol:


Okay so there was this lady that wanted a facelift but she couldn't afford it so her doctor told her about this new invention; it was a knob installed on the back of her neck that would tighten up her skin just by turning it. She used it for a couple of weeks but then noticed some problems so she went back to the doctor and said "Doctor I love it but I've got these two lumps on my forehead. What's going on?" The doctor said "Those aren't lumps, those are your breasts." "Oh," she said, "well that explains the goatee."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I was just thinking; no matter what they say, we will be forced into compliance one way or another.

Big Pharm has spent a lot of money on vaccines and they are not the types to take losses. Either governments are going to demand we take the shot or corporations will demand it if we want to enter their stores or work for them. After all, money drives the train.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Okay so there was this lady that wanted a facelift but she couldn't afford it so her doctor told her about this new invention; it was a knob installed on the back of her neck that would tighten up her skin just by turning it. She used it for a couple of weeks but then noticed some problems so she went back to the doctor and said "Doctor I love it but I've got these two lumps on my forehead. What's going on?" The doctor said "Those aren't lumps, those are your breasts." "Oh," she said, "well that explains the goatee."


That's funny but kinda disgusting.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> I was just thinking; no matter what they say, we will be forced into compliance one way or another.
> 
> Big Pharm has spent a lot of money on vaccines and they are not the types to take losses. Either governments are going to demand we take the shot or corporations will demand it if we want to enter their stores or work for them. After all, money drives the train.


They got a shot for me and I got a shot for them.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I got a COVID swab a few hours ago, and it was uncomfortable.A nurse took a long Q Tip and put it up my nose, and it burned. I didn’t expect that.

More importantly, where is all of it headed? Why are they all over COVID , like dog with a bone. It is a madness.


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> I was talking to a woman, yesterday, that said her husband's doctor told her that there are a lot of people, right now, who are testing positive for CV-19 AND the flu at the same time. This is a clue. All these high numbers and increased deaths being laid at the doorstep of CV are probably not that at all. I'm getting super tired of this bullshit. We are all going to have emphysema, copd, or lung cancer from all this mask wearing. And then what?


The guy I get my wood from told me that his mother in law was dying of altimerz (Im sure that's not spelled right) anyway, the nurse told him that they would be putting on the death certificate that she died of covid even though she did die of altimerz.

When I told my mom about it she said that it was because they get money for every covid death.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Each person has to make their own decision on taking the vaccine.

I am torn, because I would rather just get it. My son tested positive for antibodies and he can only remember a cold when he was in the Correction Officers Academy.

My wife is immunosuppressed. I live in fear of bringing it home to her and I am the only who goes to the stores. 

Because of her job, she is well ahead of me to get the vaccine. But her Drs may want to wait because of her rare disease. 

Because of all these factors, I probably will jump at getting the vaccine. I am tired of tiptoeing around behind a mask.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

My wife, a nurse and midwife, sent me this article. She's pretty adamant about not getting the shot. She sites a ton of reasons.

https://childrenshealthdefense.org/...tent&eId=ffc98b5a-238b-4631-b63f-cb4342b1c386

Personally, I don't trust the vaccine either. I think it's been rushed, not tested enough, uses new technology and finally, I don't trust the cdc or big pharma to tell us the truth.

The other reason is the new strains. Virus mutates over and over. Flu is a good example and we've seen other "covid" viruses mutate as well. Two thing may happen. The first is that it mutates itself so much that it basically disappears and/or is too weak to cause any harm. The second is that it may mutate but like flu, be virulent and the vaccines will have to be given on a yearly or every two year basis. Similar to the flu shot and the guess of what strain it will help prevent.

So I'll wait and may never ever get it.

Vaccination passports, etc be damned.


----------



## Erik8181 (Jan 8, 2021)

Yeah, that's bull. This is a life threatening disease killing multiple times the amount of people who died in 9/11 every single day - literally multiple 9/11s every single day. I've personally had COVID, as a healthcare professional I've watched people die from COVID, I've administered the COVID vaccine, my family is vaccinated, and as someone with quite a bit of experience in DIYBio & genetics I'm very confident in this vaccine. This isn't a flu, people who were perfectly healthy are dying, and even people who survive COVID are having severe side effects that may end up being permanently disabling. 

At some point, hopefully soon, workplaces might make vaccination a condition of keeping employment. Aside from that, you have the right to get it or not get it. However, this "food for thought" is pretty bull. It's been proven to be effective, there really isn't any of the same mechanism for it to do harm like there's been warned over previously in other vaccines, there's plenty of evidence that the examination of side effects in the trials have been taken seriously, and an editorial on a news website nobodies heard of isn't a good argument against getting it.


----------

